
Hackestimate – Open Source Tools for Hackathon Organizers - ayush29feb
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;52.24.83.13:8000
This is a hackathon project that I worked on last weekend. It&#x27;s a simple web tool for hackathon organizers to help them budget for their travel reimbursements. It helps them optimize number and quality of people they are providing reimbursements to. I am considering to continue on this project as an open source tool and add more features. What are people&#x27;s (more specifically, hackathon organizers&#x27;) thoughts on this tool.<p>Use this link to download the test data file as a CSV
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1lTV4wx7yVtE3Ubs1-SejcXWplBf2boTEqEJ6YYN-rQ8&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

